# urgent!!!



## Goldiegirl (Jan 3, 2013)

I bought a betta that I had found at the pet store that I really liked to go into my tank when it was ready. He is currently living in a fish bowl and was doing fine until tonight when I noticed that he was floating straight up and down in the water. He did swim a little but now he is just laying on his side at the bottom of the bowl not moving. I would put him in the tank but the nitites are really high and that I think would surley kill him. His stomach sems to be really round too. Is there anything that I can do to help him?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

may be too late but see if you can get him to eat some boiled peas, Bettas get constipated bad. Boil the peas, cool them off then squeeze the soft inside out of the shell into the tank.


----------



## Goldiegirl (Jan 3, 2013)

I will try that and see what happens thanks, he is still trying to get to the surface of the water for air.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Drop the water level to just a couple of inches for now so he can reach the surface easier.


----------



## Goldiegirl (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you for the help. Unfortunately he died.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear, remember with most fish a pea feed once a week really helps digestion.


----------



## Goldiegirl (Jan 3, 2013)

I will keep that in mind, thanks.


----------



## Rod4Rodger (Jan 2, 2012)

Hope you save him. Bettas breathe air so put him in the tank, nothing to lose at this point.


----------

